# Are these good brands of food? (Avoderm, By Nature, Simply Nourish)



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still new to all this cat food stuff (I was feeding dry Purina for the longest time which the vet said was fine, oops!). My 7 yr. old male still really likes the dry food so I've been trying to do a bit of both. After several trials of various varieties, these are what my two cats seem to like the best. For wet I've been using Avoderm chicken formula and By Nature (currently have the Salmon, Mackerel, Sardine flavor but want to try the turkey or chicken next time). I ran by Pet Smart today (wasn't near a Petco or any other pet store) and picked up a bag of Simply Nourish Chicken and Rice Recipe for adult cats for the dry food. Any reviews on these?

I know there are better brands but they are also more pricey and I need budget friendly choices, just want to know if these are decent ones to use. Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Avoderm and by Nature are great canned foods. By Nature makes good dry food. Avoderm salmon dry food is fine, but the rest of their line of dry foods has corn and corn gluten meal...so stay away from those. 

Simply Nourish is Petsmart's brand of food, so you're locked to Petsmart if you choose to feed it. Looks decent from an ingredient list standpoint, but that doesn't tell the whole story...protein meets AAFCO standards, but is too low imo...a good food is over 40%. In addition, they say "carefully sourced" but don't declare from where...those are weasel words to me, which screams out China. They also don't declare themselves ethoxyquin free, which is a controversial ingredient.


----------



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, I do see now that I can only get that at Pet Smart. I'd rather have a food I can purchase at other stores or online if need be. Maybe I will try the By Nature, pricing is good and they like the wet food so far. I really wish I could buy a small sample locally to try out and make sure they like it!


----------



## ang79 (Oct 20, 2011)

OK, I did find a local store that carries the By Nature, may have hubby stop by on his way home from work on Monday to see if they have the dry. Or, there are a few stores that carry Evo. That's a bit more than I'd like to pay, but would it be better for my cat that has been having digestive issues? He's the one that really prefers the dry food.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The "boutique" pet store near me sells EVO for $1.75 per 13.2 oz can. 

If you compare price, I find EVO to be an exceptional value, as well as one of the better premium names. This breaks down to an incredible price compared to some of the others mentioned

$1.75 for a 13.2 oz can is the equivalent of 

$0.40 for a 3 oz can
$0.73 for a 5.5 oz can (the Avoderm seems to be over a buck for 3 oz. (WOW)
$0.79 for a 6 oz can. - as opposed to about 1.60 per 6 oz can of By Nature

Sorry, but unless I'm missing something, I don't see where the others even come close in price, and I know that their ingredients can't be much better (if any)


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

A little update. It appears that on line price is a bit higher than I buy it locally - about $22-$25 for a case of 12 13.2 oz cans, or around 2 bucks a can, which is still less than $1 for 6 oz.


----------

